# Problem mit 2 x 1024 Mb Speicherriegel und MSI-Board



## Tensi (8. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
habe ein Mainboard vom Typ MSI MS-6712 V2.0 das ich mit 2 x 1024 Mbyte DDR333-Riegel vom Typ 0610W128M4PC2700-2 (Einzelchip) aufgerüstet habe.
CPU: Athlon XP300+
Nachdem ich hin und wieder beim Entpacken von Downloads CRC-Fehlermeldungen erhalten habe, hab´ ich die Riegel mit MEMTEST86 getestet. 
Wenn alle beide Riegel gesteckt sind erhalte ich Fehlermeldungen ohne Ende (einzelne Bitfehler, z. B.  0xFFFEFFFF statt 0xFFFFFFFF).
Ist nur ein einzelner Riegel gesteckt, ist alles okay.

Hat jemand eine Idee (evtl. Bios-Einstellungen?)

Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Hilfe!

Gruß, Daniel


----------



## Radhad (18. Juli 2006)

Solch einen Bug hab ich mitm einem 2. PC. Ich habe schon ca. 1 Jahr versucht dem Problem auf die Schliche zu kommen, ohne Erfolg. Ich kann dir nur den Tipp geben, den alten RAM nochmal zu verwenden und zu testen (vielleicht liegt es am neuen RAM) oder das Mainboard auszutauschen, was Problemlos geht wenn dein Prozessor schon für Sockel 939, ansonsten gibt es günstige Sockel 939 Prozessoren, da diese vom AM2 Sockel verdrängt werden.



Gruß Radhad


----------



## ts230 (3. Juli 2007)

Wie viele DDR-Slots hat dein Motherboard?Ich Hatte auch so ein Problem,Als ich die Slots getauscht habe ,hat alles wider funktioniert.


----------

